# The Boys [spoilers]



## jonesy (Oct 7, 2018)

*The Boys teaser trailer plus Simon Pegg*

[video=youtube;FG1EByNnHUU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG1EByNnHUU[/video]

[video=youtube;LUJwmlqtsow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUJwmlqtsow[/video]

Lots of interesting trailers happening. Did not hear anything about this coming out. I am carefully optimistic about the project.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 7, 2018)

Looking forward to this! So Pegg plays the father of the character that was based on him in the comic book?


----------



## Tim Freerksen (Oct 7, 2018)

Starlight looks fine but I also hate Garth Ennis so I'm torn between my love of good old girls and my hatred for a bitter Irishman


----------



## jonesy (Oct 10, 2018)

Morrus said:


> Looking forward to this! So Pegg plays the father of the character that was based on him in the comic book?



Yeah. Apparently.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 10, 2018)

[video=youtube;b7wI0NnA_RQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7wI0NnA_RQ[/video]

Series creators talking about the show.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 17, 2018)

[video=youtube;yXyDA6xxnAM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXyDA6xxnAM[/video]

[video=youtube;AJcszcBeKQo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJcszcBeKQo[/video]

[video=youtube;c5DVh7xdrJ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5DVh7xdrJ0[/video]

Amazon slowly releasing more talks on the show.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 25, 2019)

*The Boys Teaser Trailer #2*

[video=youtube;NilteC-7jeM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NilteC-7jeM[/video]

This time it's the "official" teaser, when the last one was just a plain teaser, I guess.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 25, 2019)

Until the one stopped the truck with her butt I was trying to figure out what it was supposed to be. I was thinking some gangster nonsense. I had my fill of that. I was not expecting costumed supers.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 25, 2019)

Can’t wait. The Boys was a superb comic book series.
 [MENTION=16253]Aeson[/MENTION], the premise is they are a group of non-powered humans who are employed by the government to do the dirty work of keeping the costumed heroes in line. Often very violently. The super team being kept in line in this case is a direct Justice League analog. The costumed heroes sometimes step out of bounds, and that’s when The Boys are called in.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you. I hadn't heard of it before. That does sound interesting. The Boys are the ones who watch The Watchmen. Awesome.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2019)

Another trailer. Full one. NSFW!

[video=youtube;CD46c08MsHg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD46c08MsHg[/video]


----------



## megamania (Apr 18, 2019)

Doesn't seem like a direct translation of the comic book but keeps a lot of the "shock" value.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 26, 2019)

First episode was excellent.

I’m a bit disappointed Wee Hughie has been turned into an American. But that’s my only complaint so far. 

Anybody watching?


----------



## Umbran (Jul 26, 2019)

Not yet.  I mean, it only became available today, and it is still before noon local time, and I have a job and all...

I might actually try an episode tonight.  Or, I might finally try out Discovery.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 26, 2019)

I’m two episodes in so far. Really liking it. The gore level is high though; be warned! This is *not* for kids.


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Jul 26, 2019)

I had not heard of it before now. It looks pretty cool. I will have to check it out this weekend.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 27, 2019)

Just watched the first episode, never read the books, so still trying to understand who everyone is and how they connect.

Came away slightly confused but intrigued, not compelled to binge but I will go back for more


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2019)

I have two episodes left, but it's late. I'll finish tomorrow!


----------



## Beleriphon (Jul 27, 2019)

Aeson said:


> Thank you. I hadn't heard of it before. That does sound interesting. The Boys are the ones who watch The Watchmen. Awesome.




A little more than that, their boss has a more personal reason to do what he does. The only half decent person is Hughie, and maybe Annie. Everybody else is a complete tool.

Also, its the most Garth Ennis thing I've ever read. It's like Peak Garth Ennis.

Haven't watched the show yet, but I can only imagine.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 27, 2019)

Robin had man hands.


----------



## megamania (Jul 28, 2019)

If it follows the comics it should have something to offend everyone at least once.   Grandma would not be impressed.


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 29, 2019)

Loved it. Loved the ending because, while I could have guessed it, they managed expectations so that I didn't. Very well done overall and IMDB already has a listing for a second season.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 29, 2019)

megamania said:


> If it follows the comics it should have something to offend everyone at least once. Grandma would not be impressed.




It's the same premise with the same characters (though some are changed a little - Lamplighter is now Translucent, Wee Hughie is now American) but the plot doesn't follow the comics exactly.


----------



## Raunalyn (Jul 29, 2019)

I absolutely loved it! Darkly humorous (I know I am probably going to hell for laughing so hard about the dolphin scene), gory, and wonderfully subversive.

I was watching it and kept thinking how it reminded me of the old 90's White Wolf game, Aberrant. Really want to play that now.


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Jul 31, 2019)

I am quite enjoying it. I only watch about an hour of TV a day, so it'll take me a little bit to get through the eight (?) episodes. But I've got some thoughts so far.

It boasts a very cynical worldview that sometimes strains credibility (i.e. showing only the negative aspects of various subcultures or communities), but makes up for it by using that darkness for both laughs and introspective moments.

The action is okay, but is brought down a bit by the use of cgi over practical effects.

Like I said, I'm only a few episodes in, but what seems to be the main thrust of the story is enjoyable, and with the exception of a few characters being too unlikable, the stakes and conflicts are very interesting.

So far I give it maybe a seven out of ten.


----------



## Janx (Aug 5, 2019)

Never read the comics.  Just finished the series.  Called it on the ending.

I do like how they worked to make each Super have a moment or two where you see some fragment of humanity.

the show does remind me a bit of Brandon Sanderson's Steelheart, though that's a true dystopian, the basic premise of a group of people working to figure out the vulnerability and take out a supe is there.

Overall, we liked it.

I'm pretty sure Billy sent Hugh to the bathroom with the bug first, to get Black Noire on the trail and lure him to the store. I doubt the bug even worked.

Not sure why Kimiko didn't kill A-Train after breaking his leg. Obviously for plotting, but tactically?  Comics have taught us that Batman is wrong, kill the joker once and he can never escape and kill more people.

Not sure why Homelander saved Billy and brought him to see his wife. Contrary to the prior question, I can see why Kimiko who didn't need to kill didn't kill somebody. Homelander has no such inhibitions.


----------



## billd91 (Aug 5, 2019)

Janx said:


> Not sure why Homelander saved Billy and brought him to see his wife. Contrary to the prior question, I can see why Kimiko who didn't need to kill didn't kill somebody. Homelander has no such inhibitions.




Obviously, to torment him. If Billy had died in the explosion believing that his wife had been disappeared (and probably murdered) after being raped by Homelander, that's *nothing* compared to her being alive, well, and having mothered the son of his most hated enemy. He's twisting the knife, probably assuming he can kill him at any time... after having suffered for a while.

Homelander is *quite* a piece of work.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 5, 2019)

billd91 said:


> Homelander is *quite* a piece of work.




A lab-grown true psychopath.


----------

